# Steak Tar-Tar



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Two new converts to the Beef Heart :mf_dribble:

Can you imagine Deathies stalking Cows in PNG :eek4:
Note the nice size fangs on that sucker 









Do you have a problem? What's the Beef bud?


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

awesome pictures al, i read about the beef heart thing in trutnau's book but thought it seemed a bit odd but having seen it in use now it looks a much better way to force feed


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

are these all force fed or do they take it volunteraly?

what are the long term affects?(if any)


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

have you watched his video on youtube about this mark it explains it on there


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> awesome pictures al, i read about the beef heart thing in trutnau's book but thought it seemed a bit odd but having seen it in use now it looks a much better way to force feed


thats whereI must of read it, I knew when Al started saying about it the other day I had heard about it recently.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

jaysnakeman said:


> have you watched his video on youtube about this mark it explains it on there


no, haven't seen that one, I'll have a look


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

markhill said:


> are these all force fed or do they take it volunteraly?
> 
> what are the long term affects?(if any)


The adult snakes are being fed the left overs from feeding the neonates...Sort of a "Scoobie Snack" for them....:crazy:


----------



## redloop (Dec 20, 2007)

awesome pics al!:mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

lol, cool pics... i'll go look for the video.


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2007)

Great picks AL


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Great pics as usual Al.


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

great pics there, : victory:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Very nice pics


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

mint thread


----------

